# в 1980-х или в 1980-е?



## jc01

В чем разница между этими предложениями? Какой падеж следует употребить, или возможен любой из них? 

_Для моей семьи ситуация начала меняться в 1980-х.

Известно, что действие фильма будет происходить в 1980-ые годы._

Примеры взяты из ReversoContext.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Если глагол, к которому относится обстоятельство времени, стоит в настоящем или будущем времени, я бы сказал - "годы". А если в прошедшем, то "годах".


----------



## Maroseika

jc01 said:


> _Известно, что действие фильма будет происходить в 1980-ые годы._


Я не вижу никакой разницы.

A sidenote: 1980-е (не 1980-ые).


----------



## Rosett

jc01 said:


> В чем разница между этими предложениями? Какой падеж следует употребить, или возможен любой из них?
> 
> _Для моей семьи ситуация начала меняться в 1980-х.
> 
> Известно, что действие фильма будет происходить в 1980-е годы._
> .


В первом предложении речь идёт о начале изменений в некоторый момент времени в 1980-х годах (местный падеж времени), на отрезке с конца 1980-го до начала 1989 года (не в последний, но и не в первый год данного десятилетия). Использование винительного падежа времени (в 1980-е годы) в этом случае не будет столь точным, так как он предполагает некое продолженное действие на отрезке десятилетия.

Действие же фильма как раз подразумевает некий отрезок времени, в течение которого оно происходило. В этом случае подойдёт как винительный падеж времени (в 1980-е годы), так и местный падеж времени (в 1980-х годах) в равной мере.


----------



## nizzebro

Небольшая разница, возможно, в том, что _в 1980-х _больше воспринимается как диапазон, но видимый со стороны, а_ в 1980-е_ - как временно́е "пятно", но ассоциируемое с течением времени и погружением в события.  В целом, это чисто формальная разница, но она может влиять на субъективный выбор той или иной формы носителем языка.


----------



## Vovan

Если "80-е" и т.п. осмысливается не просто как набор лет (см. комментарий Rosett выше о "некотором моменте времени в 1980-х"), а как цельный период (в пределе, например, "лихие/святые девяностые"), то использование винительного падежа можно объяснить простой аналогией с нижеследующими типовыми употреблениями:
_В тот период (в ту эпоху, в золотые годы джаза...) молодежь характеризовалась..._​_В том периоде (в той эпохе, в золотых годах джаза...) молодежь характеризовалась..._​


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> В первом предложении речь идёт о начале изменений в некоторый момент времени в 1980-х годах (местный падеж времени), на отрезке с конца 1980-го до начала 1989 года (не в последний, но и не в первый год данного десятилетия).


Во-первых, при таком подходе получается, что Христос родился в десятилетие, состоящее из девяти лет. Во-вторых, лично я не ощущаю, что в середине 1989 года - это не "в 80-х".



Rosett said:


> Использование винительного падежа времени (в 1980-е годы) в этом случае не будет столь точным, так как он предполагает некое продолженное действие на отрезке десятилетия.


Ну так смена ситуации, о которой речь в первом предложении, - это тоже "некое продолженное действие" (я полагаю, имелось в виду - "продолжительное", потому что иначе - продолженное кем и когда?).



Vovan said:


> Если "80-е" и т.п. осмысливается не просто как набор лет (см. комментарий Rosett выше о "некотором моменте времени в 1980-х"), а как цельный период


"80-е", в каком бы падеже ни стояли, - это цельный период, при этом в виде простого набора лет.


----------



## pimlicodude

Если я правильно понимаю, в войне (на войне), это значит in the war, а в войну значит during the war, делает акцент на протяжение войны как процесса или периода времени. та же самая разница между в 1980е и в 1980х.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Проблема в том, что война - это и событие, и время события, при этом второе отделимо от первого: ты можешь жить во время войны, не участвуя в ней. В случае с 80-ми это не так.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> "80-е", в каком бы падеже ни стояли, - это цельный период, при этом в виде простого набора лет.


Формально - да, но нас интересует некий _тонкий _акцент, который, как предполагается, делает (или может делать) говорящий. 

Я делаю вывод, что у вас в данном случае акценты какие-то иные. Мои же связаны, по сути дела, с тем, как стало модно представлять недавнюю историю в десятилетиях, наделяя каждое из них целиком неким якобы имевшим место общим содержанием.

Замечу, что _ранее _нормальным/обычным/привычным было употреблять в рассматриваемых случаях исключительно родительный падеж (см., например, справочники Розенталя, где об этом четко заявляется). Сейчас же, по ощущению, оба падежа более или менее одинаково употребительны: соответствующий тренд начался не позднее начала 80-х, согласно автоматическому анализу данных корпуса русскоязычных книг Google (замечу, правда, что я наугад выбрал лишь три десятилетия, остальные не проверял, но уже эти данные то самое ощущение подтверждают):









Дифференцируют ли русскоговорящие в своем большинстве "в 80-е" и "в 80-х" как выражения с разной коннотацией или нет, достоверно неизвестно. Но, скорее всего, не дифференцируют, но просто у каждого имеется свое языковое предпочтение. И... его обоснование.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> нас интересует некий _тонкий _акцент, который, как предполагается, делает (или может делать) говорящий.


Примеры нужны. Я пока не очень понимаю, что вы имеете в виду, противопоставляя _простой набор лет_ и _цельный период_.

Возьмем два варианта отрывка из гипотетической биографии:
_ В 50-х годах его карьера пошла в гору.
 В 50-х годах его карьера идёт в гору.

 В 50-е годы его карьера идёт в гору.
 В 50-е годы его карьера пошла в гору._

При этом:
_ В 50-х годах его карьера снова пошла в гору.
 В 50-х годах его карьера снова идёт в гору.

Снова _всё меняет, а почему? А потому, что при такой формулировке до этого места практически гарантированно было употребление прошедшего времени: _В 40-х он попал в опалу._ И это прошедшее время оказывает более сильное влияние на следующее предложение, чем время глагола в нём самом. Глаголом настоящего времени мы можем описывать прошедшее, но не наоборот. И мы воспринимает описываемое как происходящее в прошедшем времени, хотя в предложении используется глагол настоящего времени, и поэтому не спотыкаемся о _годах._
Упомянутое влияние, однако, не настолько сильно, чтобы сделать невозможным употребление винительного падежа:
_ В 50-е годы его карьера снова идёт в гору._


----------



## Vovan

*GCRaistlin*, если я правильно вас понял, ваше видение вопроса близко к изложенному выше *Nizzebro*: винительный падеж дает ощущение незаконченности десятилетия, "погруженность" в него (отсюда и ваши предпочтения временных форм глагола, когда винительному падежу больше соответствуют настоящее и будущее время).

Я понимаю и принимаю подобную дифференцировку, но лишь теоретически: на практике она для меня не является определяющей.



GCRaistlin said:


> Я пока не очень понимаю, что вы имеете в виду, противопоставляя _простой набор лет_ и _цельный период_.


Простой набор лет - это когда мы формально указываем на десятилетие, когда происходили/произошли какие-то события ("когда-то в девяностых"). Цельный период - что-то типа "в эти проклятые девяностые (вcё это и случилось)".


----------



## GCRaistlin

"Погруженность" - да, но не незаконченность. Какая незаконченность, когда мы говорим о прошедшем времени (последний пример)?


Vovan said:


> на практике она для меня не является определяющей


Выбираем-то бессознательно. Поэтому я и прошу примеры, что проанализировать ваш вариант.


Vovan said:


> Цельный период - что-то типа "в эти проклятые девяностые (вcё это и случилось)".


Тут всё меняет местоимение "эти", которое однозначно требует винительного падежа, а не сам винительный падеж.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Какая незаконченность, когда мы говорим о прошедшем времени (последний пример).


Грамматическая. 
Кстати, заметьте: вы почему-то (бессознательно? ) не привели пример с _несовершеным видом_ глагола в прошедшем временем. Как насчет вот такого предложения?
_В 50-е (годы) его карьера шла в гору._​


----------



## nizzebro

Я вот что думаю: когда мы говорим "в среду", это не абсолютный период времени. Это лишь бирка - среда, а не вторник.
То же самое с этими десятилетиями; сам их концепт такой, что главное - то, что это "90-е", а не "80-e", и к тому же десятилетия являются "мемами", связанными с чем-то из истории. Но все же это не замкнутый набор значений, как в случае дней недели, т.е. могут быть "90-е годы XIX в." - потому, видимо, неустойчивость в падеже. При этом, отдаленные времена все-таки уже неестественно адресовать через десятилетия, неважно в какой форме, особенно если эти периоды не являются историческими мемами - как "1320-е" или "2470-е".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Грамматическая.


Вы говорили о смысловой:


Vovan said:


> винительный падеж дает ощущение незаконченности десятилетия, "погруженность" в него


Грамматическая - это несовершенный вид глагола:
_ В 50-е (годы) его карьера шла в гору.
 В 50-х (годах) его карьера шла в гору._

Я привёл пример с совершенным видом, потому что он выражает то, что я хотел выразить: движение карьеры в гору началось и закончилось в 50-е. А _шла в гору_ значит, что движение началось до начала периода. Причём с _в 50-е годы_ есть ощущение, что и закончилось - после конца.
То есть - да, незаконченность влияет, только незаконченность действия, а не периода. Неважно, какой кусок из периода заняло действие. Важно, было ли оно за его пределами.



nizzebro said:


> когда мы говорим "в среду", это не абсолютный период времени. Это лишь бирка - среда, а не вторник.


Примеры с единственным числом, на мой взгляд, некорретны. У нас - _годы,_ не _год._



nizzebro said:


> все же это не замкнутый набор значений, как в случае дней недели, т.е. могут быть "90-е годы XIX в." - потому, видимо, неустойчивость в падеже.


Какой падеж соответствует "замкнутому набору значений"?


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Примеры с единственным числом, на мой взгляд, некорретны. У нас - _годы,_ не _год._


У нас десятилетия, а не годы. Я чисто о смысле говорю; "замкнутый набор значений" значит: "среда - она всегда среда". (Есть, конечно, "последняя среда месяца", но это отдельные смыслы.) С другой стороны, допустим, порядковый номер года, будучи числом, ограничен только прагматически - 2090 г. понятен, но 23095 г. - не очень (хоть какой эры). Но в целом это бесконечное  множество.
Десятилетия - где-то между: это не полностью относительные, но и не абсолютные единицы (т.к. в основном опираются на памятные ассоциации).

 Какой падеж чему соответствует - понятия не имею; мои соображения лишь о том, что нерегулярность формы в нашем случае может быть обусловлена в т.ч. неопределенностью самой категории в плане ограниченности значений. Да, месяцы требуют местный падеж, в то время как дни недели - винительный; видимо, причина в протяженности/точечности, но так или иначе, ниаких вариаций там нет, всё стабильно. Кстати сказать, месяцы определяют абсолютную дату, а дни недели нет.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Какой падеж соответствует "замкнутому набору значений"?


Винительный. "Во вторник", "в последний день месяца" и т.д.

Предложный "в 80-х" (и, соответственно, подобных словосочетаний) вызывает вопрос: в восьмидесятых чего? в восьмидесятых какого века? Т.е. предполагается "добавка" в виде столетия.

Когда мы говорим "в 80-е" мы никогда не имеем в виду никакие иные столетия, кроме двадцатого. Это нечто самодостаточное -  "абсолютное", по словам *Nizzebro*.



GCRaistlin said:


> А _шла в гору_ значит, что движение началось до начала периода.


Движение в гору или просто движение? 
Если первое, не могу согласиться. Не усматриваю такой связи. Смотрите по аналогии:
_В понедельник испытывала мелкие неудобства, во вторник процесс шел идеально, _​_1. как и, впрочем, в среду, _​_2. а в среду опять начались трудности._​


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> то нечто самодостаточное - "абсолютное", по словам *Nizzebro*.


Я как раз наоборот, "абсолютность" имел в виду в плане конкретной даты на рациональной шкале.
Но в принципе да, про самодостаточность значений.

Скорее всего, тут несколько факторов роль играет с этими годами, поэтому и сложности.


----------



## Vovan

Интересна другая аналогия - как раз с множественным числом и с той же (но чуть более формальной) вариативностью падежа:
_в каких/какие числах/числа месяца?_​​Например:
_"В каких числах она собирается приехать?" - "В последних числах месяца". ("В какие числа...?" и "В  последние числа месяца" - _неверные варианты_.)_​_"В какие числа месяца ты сможешь подойти?" - "Да в любые, как ты пожелаешь!" ("Да в любых" - неверный ответ.)_​
И тут вдруг приходит вот какая мысль  - вопрос на засыпку, так сказать:
_*А:* В какие годы ты чувствовал себя счастливым человеком?_​_*Б:* 1) В 80-е.      2) В 80-х._​


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> У нас десятилетия, а не годы.


У нас именно годы: _в 90-х годах, _а не _в 10-м десятилетии._


nizzebro said:


> "замкнутый набор значений" значит: "среда - она всегда среда"


_90-е годы - _тоже замкнутый набор значений. Из него мы можем использовать только часть, а можем - всё, но предельно мы всё равно ограничены.


nizzebro said:


> С другой стороны, допустим, порядковый номер года, будучи числом, ограничен только прагматически - 2090 г. понятен, но 23095 г. - не очень (хоть какой эры). Но в целом это бесконечное множество.


То есть "23095 год" - вам непонятен без конкретизации эры, а "среда" - понятна - без конкретизации недели.


Vovan said:


> Винительный. "Во вторник", "в последний день месяца" и т.д.


В этих примерах нет никакого набора значений - единственное же число.


Vovan said:


> Предложный "в 80-х" (и, соответственно, подобных словосочетаний) вызывает вопрос: в восьмидесятых чего? в восьмидесятых какого века? Т.е. предполагается "добавка" в виде столетия.
> Когда мы говорим "в 80-е" мы никогда не имеем в виду никакие иные столетия, кроме двадцатого. Это нечто самодостаточное - "абсолютное".


Если из контекста непонятно, о каком веке речь, то будет непонятно и для винительного, и для предложного. "В 10-е годы мы наблюдаем лучшую ситуацию в экономике, чем в 20-е" - о каком веке речь?


Vovan said:


> Движение в гору или просто движение?


Движение в гору, естественно.


Vovan said:


> Смотрите по аналогии:


Аналогия плохая. "Понедельник" и "вторник" - дискретные понятия: в понедельник, после проблем, мы аппарат выключили, во вторник - снова включили и проблем не обнаружили. Не будет разницы между "во вторник дела шли идеально" и "во вторник дела пошли идеально" - и в том, и в другом случае имеется в виду, что "дела" пошли хорошо с начала вторника. С "карьерой в гору" и с годами - всё не так.


Vovan said:


> _("В какие числа...?" и "В последние числа месяца" - _неверные варианты_.)_


Действие однократное, одномоментное. В исходных примерах речь про действия, растянутые во времени.


Vovan said:


> _("Да в любых" - неверный ответ.)_


Конечно, неверный - потому что при ответе тянет сохранить падеж, употребленный в вопросе. Только я бы ответил - "Да в любой день могу подойти": "подойти" - однократное действие.


Vovan said:


> _В какие годы ты чувствовал себя счастливым человеком?_


Довольно неуклюжий вопрос. Если на него и будет ответ, то - "в молодые". А после того как вы уточните, что хотите ответ по временной шкале, ответ будет - "в 80-х" (вопрос и ответ сильно разделены по времени - влияние падежа в вопросе не является решающим при выборе падежа для ответа).


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> в понедельник, после проблем, мы *аппарат *выключили


Вы серьезно?! Я ни про какой _аппарат _не писал! Как, впрочем, и не писал про нормированный рабочий день:


GCRaistlin said:


> "дела" пошли хорошо *с начала вторника*


В общем, предлагаю не домысливать столь конкретно и однозначно возможные контексты. Ибо в жизни разное случается, люди спрашивают о разном и отвечают и по-разному и т.д. 




GCRaistlin said:


> вопрос и ответ сильно разделены по времени - влияние падежа в вопросе не является решающим при выборе падежа для ответа


А предположим, что вы ответили "В молодые 80-е"... Без всяких пауз!


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> У нас именно годы: _в 90-х годах, _


Ну тогда, значит, можно сказать "в 95-годах" - раз именно годы.


GCRaistlin said:


> _90-е годы - _тоже замкнутый набор значений.


Я не про то, что внутри понятия, а про то, что снаружи - чем оно является в ряду себе подобных.
И нет там никакого внутреннего набора; _в 90-х годах _не выделяет какой-то отдельный год или несколько лет. Это указание на десятилетие, внутри которого что то происходило - а ближе к началу или концу, неизвестно.
Да, видимо, в падеже есть некий внутренний аспект (_в 90-х: _от и до; _в 90-е:_ тогда-то) - я не отрицаю, т.к. и сам о том сначала писал - но лишь хотел дополнительно проанализировать то, чем вообще является единица вида "90-е".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Я ни про какой _аппарат _не писал! Как, впрочем, и не писал про нормированный рабочий день:


Ну а когда у вас кончились проблемы и дела пошли гладко - ровно с 0:00 вторника?


Vovan said:


> А предположим, что вы ответили "В молодые 80-е"...


Не, я так неуклюже ответить не мог бы.


nizzebro said:


> тогда, значит, можно сказать "в 95-годах" - раз именно годы.


Нет, нельзя. Но не потому, что у нас не годы, а потому, что у 91, 92, ..., 99 года есть общая девятка в номере, которая и делает их "90-ми". А "95-е" - это непонятно что.


nizzebro said:


> нет там никакого внутреннего набора; _в 90-х годах _не выделяет какой-то отдельный год или несколько лет.


Почему не выделяет - выделяет. 10 лет.


nizzebro said:


> хотел дополнительно проанализировать то, чем вообще является единица вида "90-е".


Нужно разделять "90-е" во фразах типа_ 90-е стали для меня серьезным испытанием_ и _В 90-е годы у него начинается карьерный рост. _В первом случае можно говорить о некой "единице" - но во втором мы просто обозначаем период времени.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> а потому, что у 91, 92, ..., 99 года есть общая девятка в номере, которая и делает их "90-ми".


Совершенно верно. Только кроме неё там есть еще ноль - чтобы показать, что это разряд, в десятичной системе счисления.


GCRaistlin said:


> Почему не выделяет - выделяет. 10 лет.


А какая связь с конечным смыслом, в том или ином контексте, у того, что их _внутри _10, а не 5 или 6?


GCRaistlin said:


> Нужно разделять "90-е" во фразах типа_ 90-е стали для меня серьезным испытанием_ и _В 90-е годы у него начинается карьерный рост. _В первом случае можно говорить о некой "единице" - но во втором мы просто обозначаем период времени.


Благодарю, но я, в общем, в курсе, что существуют части речи и роли синтаксиса.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Ну а когда у вас кончились проблемы и дела пошли гладко - ровно с 0:00 вторника?


Вообще, это исходно _ваши _тезисы - про важность начала/конца периода, про дискретность/недискретность тех или иных временных промежутков и, следовательно, их сопоставимость/несопоставимость и т.д. Я же исхожу из того, что, указывая на некий период, _мы не знаем, когда именно что-то в нем произошло_, - знаем только, что _когда-то_ в указанный промежуток времени.

Напомню, что я лишь указал вам на некоторую спорность/неочевидность/недоказанность ваших утверждений о том, какие дополнительные сведения можно вывести из высказывания типа "В 50-е его карьера шла в гору". Но, как бы то ни было, вы в любом случае маркируете оба варианта ("в 50-е" и в "50-х") с глаголом несовершенного вида как верные, а о разнице пишете лишь в терминах "ощущений". А ведь с чужими ощущениями спорить невозможно, не правда ли?


----------



## pimlicodude

если я могу обобщить дискуссию, которой стало трудно следить:

1. он погиб в дватцатых годах (пункт времени)
2. он работал инженером в дватцатые годы (в течение этого периода)
3. есть современная тенденция горовить "в дватцатые годы" и для того и для того


----------



## Vovan

pimlicodude said:


> 1. он погиб в дватцатых годах (пункт времени)
> 2. он работал инженером в дватцатые годы (в течение этого периода)
> 3. есть современная тенденция горовить "в дватцатые годы" и для того и для того


Можно согласиться с тем, что _логично _говорить "Он погиб в двадцатых годах" (когда именно - неизвестно или не уточняется). При этом, действительно, сегодня люди не задумываясь могли бы сказать в данном случае и "в двадцатые".

"Он работал инженером в двадцатые годы" может трактоваться двояко: 1. на протяжении этого периода, 2. когда-то в двадцатые годы (может быть, совсем недолго) - важно лишь что именно в двадцатые ("те самые двадцатые" - такие-то такие-то по своему историческому содержанию).


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> А какая связь с конечным смыслом, в том или ином контексте, у того, что их внутри 10, а не 5 или 6?


А никакой. Просто мы для удобства так делим года. В высшем смысле они никакой общности не образуют, просто идут подряд и имеют в чем-то схожие порядковые номера.


Vovan said:


> Вообще, это исходно _ваши _тезисы


Зато пример с понедельником и вторником - ваш. Им вы пытались опровергнуть мое утверждение, что _В 50-е его карьера шла в гору_ предполагает, что движение в гору началось до начала 50-х. 50-е начались в 0:00 1 января ..51 года (ну, или ...50 года, тут каждый по-своему понимает), до этого момента были 40-е. А под понедельником и вторником обычно понимают "бессонные" части соответствующих суток, а не сами сутки. Между понедельником и вторником в контексте вашего примера предполагается наличие промежутка, которого нет между 40-ми и 50-ми годами. Поэтому использовать ваш пример для опровержения указанного утверждения некорректно.


Vovan said:


> о разнице пишете лишь в терминах "ощущений". А ведь с чужими ощущениями спорить невозможно, не правда ли?


Изучение ощущений может выявить формальную закономерность. Не на пустом же они месте.



pimlicodude said:


> он работал инженером в дватцатые годы (в течение этого периода)


На мой взгляд, предпочтительнее - "в двадцатых годах".


----------



## GCRaistlin

pimlicodude said:


> есть современная тенденция горовить "в дватцатые годы" и для того и для того


Для "погиб" (т. е. для одномоментного действия) - едва ли.


----------



## nizzebro

Погиб этот солдат удачи в двадцатых годах XX века; точная дата, к сожалению, неизвестна.
...А в двадцатые годы муж погиб, и я осталась одна.

Он работал на этом комбинате инженером в двадцатых годах.
В двадцатые годы он ещё работал инженером, а в 1932-м возглавил комбинат.

/в обоих случаях, винительный хорошо ложится в позицию темы/


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> А в двадцатые годы муж погиб, и я осталась одна


Немного странно: "я" не то что даты - года гибели мужа не помню точно?


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Немного странно: "я" не то что даты - года гибели мужа не помню точно?


Ну память отшибло, может, женщине под 90 лет, всего не упомнишь, тем более муж не один был.
Скажем так:
В начале века и даже в двадцатые годы жили как-то. А в тридцатые годы муж (третий мой, Василий) погиб, и я осталась одна. Ой тяжко было одной-тоть.


----------



## pimlicodude

GCRaistlin said:


> Для "погиб" (т. е. для одномоментного действия) - едва ли.


я так и понял с предшествующей дискуссии -- если нет, то очевидно что дискуссия породила больше жары чем света.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> Ну память отшибло, может, женщине под 90 лет


Зачем тогда делать акцент на времени события?
Из-за этой несообразности пример выглядит искусственным, а значит, ничего прояснить не может.


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> Погиб этот солдат удачи в двадцатых годах XX века; точная дата, к сожалению, неизвестна.
> ...А в двадцатые годы муж погиб, и я осталась одна.
> 
> Он работал на этом комбинате инженером в двадцатых годах.
> В двадцатые годы он ещё работал инженером, а в 1932-м возглавил комбинат.
> 
> /в обоих случаях, винительный хорошо ложится в позицию темы/


Низзебро, это самое простое изложение учащимся, буду придерживаться этого


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> В двадцатые годы он ещё работал инженером, а в 1932-м возглавил комбинат.


То же самое: акцент на времени события, но при этом почему-то время не указано точно. Так не говорят и не пишут.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> То же самое: акцент на времени события, но при этом почему-то время не указано точно. Так не говорят и не пишут.


Да, акцент на времени события, в теме 20-е противопоставляются 30-м - которые, в свою очередь, могли быть центральным местом дискурса до этого и 32-й фактически на них ссылается. Не вижу ничего неестественного.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Зачем тогда делать акцент на времени события?
> Из-за этой несообразности пример выглядит искусственным, а значит, ничего прояснить не может.


Так время не точное. Я не говорю, что все исключительно идеально или показательно, но впечатление, что у вас на какой-то стадии дискуссии возникает задача все механически отрицать. Вы слушали Шуру Каретного, "Гамлет"?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Нет противопоставления - есть интонационное (в первую очередь за счет места в предложении) выделение времени события. То есть оно говорящему важно - но говорящий при этом его не уточняет. Это странно. Кроме того, наблюдается провал между работой инженером в 20-е и получением руководящей должности в 1932-м.
Более естественным было бы сказать: _Он несколько (в течение ряда) лет работал на комбинате инженером, прежде чем возглавить его в 1932 году._



nizzebro said:


> Так время не точное.


Когда не точное - на нем нет смысла делать акцент. И в реальной жизни в такой ситуации его и не делают. И поэтому для одномоментного события вариант "в 90-е годы" не используют.


----------



## pimlicodude

GCRaistlin said:


> Нет противопоставления - есть интонационное (в первую очередь за счет места в предложении) выделение времени события. То есть оно говорящему важно - но говорящий при этом его не уточняет. Это странно. Кроме того, наблюдается провал между работой инженером в 20-е и получением руководящей должности в 1932-м.
> Более естественным было бы сказать: _Он несколько (в течение ряда) лет работал на комбинате инженером, прежде чем возглавить его в 1932 году._
> 
> 
> Когда не точное - на нем нет смысла делать акцент. И в реальной жизни в такой ситуации его и не делают. И поэтому для одномоментного события вариант "в 90-е годы" не используют.


Но, ГЦРаистлин, если носители сами спорят между собой, это значит что есть "диапазон приелмлевого использования", не так? Итак учащиеся могут имитировать кого угодно в своём русском языке?


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Когда не точное - на нем нет смысла делать акцент.


Почему нет смысла? Я противопоставляю один период времени другому, той же масштабности. Как я должен это делать иначе?  _До нашей эры _христианства ещё не было.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Погиб этот солдат удачи в двадцатых годах XX века; точная дата, к сожалению, неизвестна.
> ...А в двадцатые годы муж погиб, и я осталась одна.
> 
> Он работал на этом комбинате инженером в двадцатых годах.
> В двадцатые годы он ещё работал инженером, а в 1932-м возглавил комбинат.
> 
> /в обоих случаях, винительный хорошо ложится в позицию темы/


Тем не менее, лучше сказать «...А в двадцатых годах муж погиб, и я осталась одна», но странно что женщина говорит о гибели мужа столь приблизительно, с точностью до десятилетнего диапазона. Ведь оформляла же она новый паспорт без штампа или другие документы после его гибели и должна знать дату смерти точно.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> Почему нет смысла? Я противопоставляю один период времени другому, той же масштабности. Как я должен это делать иначе? _До нашей эры _христианства ещё не было.


Да в том-то и дело, что ваше противопоставление искусственно. В примере с бабкой она сначала говорит про продолжительное действие ("жилось"), потом - про одномоментное. А масштабность периодов внезапно одна и та же. Вдобавок - акцент на неточном времени одномоментного события. Так не бывает.
В примере с комбинатом - напротив, акцент на времени события, растянутого во времени. Но оно на то и растянутое, что концентрировать внимание на его времени - бессмысленно. Так тоже не бывает.

Насчет _до нашей эры_ - не понял.


----------



## GCRaistlin

pimlicodude said:


> если носители сами спорят между собой, это значит что есть "диапазон приелмлевого использования", не так?


Нет. Думаю, на выбор падежа влияет один фактор, а не несколько. Вот мы и пытаемся его выяснить.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Тем не менее, лучше сказать «...А в двадцатых годах муж погиб, и я осталась одна», но странно что женщина говорит о гибели мужа столь приблизительно, с точностью до десятилетнего диапазона. Ведь оформляла же она новый паспорт без штампа или другие документы после его гибели и должна знать дату смерти точно.


Не было паспорта у неё - крестьянка.
Но в общем я согласен, что не очень удачно. Вердикт-то какой, нельзя погибать в некоторое десятилетие (или в некотором десятилетии...) per se, или нельзя погибать только "в некоторое десятилетие"?

Так-то хоть можно: Горбачев душу продал американцам в 80-е, а Богу отдал только в нынешние двадцатые.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Так-то хоть можно: Горбачев душу продал американцам в 80-е, а Богу отдал только в нынешние двадцатые.


Горбачев душу продал американцам в 80-х, а Богу отдал только в нынешних двадцатых - так будет правильно..


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Горбачев душу продал американцам в 80-х, а Богу отдал только в нынешних двадцатых - так будет правильно..


Может и так, но для меня это звучит как будто "в некоторый момент в 80-х" (тогда как я, опять же, противопоставляю эти два периода друг другу), и, так, как будто двадцатые давно прошли, хотя они еще идут.
Но, может быть, я уже не вполне соображаю - так часто бывает, когла долго крутишь в голове одну тему.

Вот вам куплеты экспромтом (мотив - примерно как "у самовара я и моя Маня")

В семидесятых меня мама родила.
В восьмидесятые из дому я ушёл
И в девяностых по стране скитался
И в нулевые без гроша остался - (замедление...)
Так я в десятые пришёл.
(Па-ра-па-пам, па-рам-пам-пам)
Так я десятые прошёл.
И так в двадцатые пришёл.
(Па-ра-па-пам)


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Может и так, но для меня это звучит как будто "в некоторый момент в 80-х" (тогда как я, опять же, противопоставляю эти два периода друг другу), и, так, как будто двадцатые давно прошли, хотя они еще идут.
> Но, может быть, я уже не вполне соображаю - так часто бывает, когла долго крутишь в голове одну тему.
> 
> Вот вам куплеты экспромтом (мотив - примерно как "у самовара я и моя Маня")
> 
> В семидесятых меня мама родила.
> В восьмидесятые из дому я ушёл
> И в девяностых по стране скитался
> И в нулевые без гроша остался - (замедление...)
> Так я в десятые пришёл.
> (Па-ра-па-пам, па-рам-пам-пам)
> Так я десятые прошёл.
> И так в двадцатые пришёл.
> (Па-ра-па-пам)


Браво!
Из песни, как говорится, слова не выкинешь, но «в восьмидесятые» должно быть «в восьмидесятых из дому ушёл», так как с рождения в 70-х до ухода из дома в 80-х у вас «аористы». Далее в 90-х - имперфектив, в нулевые - состояние без гроша (иначе говоря, «перфект»), а далее - глаголы движения (винительный падеж цели), с которыми всё хорошо, и винительный прямого дополнения (беспредложный). Впрочем, последнюю строчку стоит поправить на «и до двадцатых я дожил - И чтоб я дальше не тужил», дабы избежать тавтологии. 
В целом - великолепно!
Назовите шедевр «Опыт десятилетий, или Автобиография семидесятника, написанная в двадцатых».


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> но «в восьмидесятые» должно быть «в восьмидесятых из дому ушёл», так как с рождения в 70-х до ухода из дома в 80-х у вас «аористы».


Я понимаю, что вы имеете в виду, но дело в том, что сам период сжимается до аналога "в среду я ушёл" - и в той или иной степени это допустимо везде. "В полночь я ушёл" не оставляет никакого более промежутка - была полночь, и был уход; "в среду ушёл", если не уточнять часы, работает так же: всё остальное, что было в среду, не имеет значения, т.е. суть времени лишь в том, что в среду ушёл, а не во вторник. То же происходит  и с десятилетиями. Скажем, в 80-х не было ничего существенного, кроме того, что он ушёл - по крайней мере, контекст куплета это подаёт так, и потому он ушёл просто в 80-е: они настали, и он ушёл.

Хотя может это и правда натяжка, и надо сопоставлять характер действия и период.

Кстати, "этой весной/в эту весну (Матрёна родила дочь, Налимыч умер, и.т.п.)" - опять разнобой.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Кстати, "этой весной/в эту весну (Матрёна родила дочь, Налимыч умер, и.т.п.)" - опять разнобой.


Все падежи в русском языке имеют функцию времени.
Разнобой объясняется естественной конкуренцией винительного падежа с творительным, точнее, от перекрытия значений творительного падежа времени «этой весной», близкого к наречиям (обстоятельство времени), и винительного времени «в эту весну». При внешней схожести конструкций различается данное употребление смысловым акцентом: творительный сфокусирован на неделимом промежутке времени, который он выражает как целое, а винительный переносит акцент на факты, имеющие место внутри того же промежутка, который понимается как делимое пространство. Подробнее можно почитать в проекте Rusgram по ссылке 
Винительный падеж | Русская грамматика


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> творительный сфокусирован на неделимом промежутке времени, который он выражает как целое, а винительный переносит акцент на факты, имеющие место внутри того же промежутка, который понимается как делимое пространство. Подробнее можно почитать в проекте Rusgram по ссылке


Что-то я там пока ничего внятного не вижу - всё в таком духе: (4.3.)_"по-видимому, употребление той или иной формы падежа связано с тем, насколько временной отрезок превышает длительность события и какова его референция."_

Я не понимаю, почему "_этой весной она родила дочь" _неделимо, а "_в эту весну она родила дочь" _делимо_. _По мне, последнее звучит как "в этот раз", т.е. весна больше "выпирает" информационно, а больше нет особой разницы. Я также могу детализировать время как "где-то ближе к маю", в обоих случаях.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Я не понимаю, почему "_этой весной она родила дочь" _неделимо, а "_в эту весну она родила дочь" _делимо_. _


Творительный падеж времени весьма близок к наречиям, выполняющим функцию обстоятельства времени, которые зачастую выглядят одинаково с существительным в творительном падеже. Обстоятельственные наречия выражают неизменные, цельные понятия - в данном случае «этой весной» является таким обстоятельством.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Обстоятельственные наречия выражают неизменные, цельные понятия - в данном случае «этой весной» является таким обстоятельством.


Ну окей. Ну а "в эту весну"-то почему нецельно? Это ведь не то же самое, что "(всю) эту весну" - иначе никто б и не морочился.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Ну окей. Ну а "в эту весну"-то почему нецельно? Это ведь не то же самое, что "(всю) эту весну" - иначе никто б и не морочился.


Винительный падеж (и местный тоже) ставит акцент на продолжительность и выбирается, когда речь идёт о периоде, в течение которого что-то происходит.


----------



## nizzebro

Приходится принять на веру, потому что этого "в течение" в случае из #52 как-то не наблюдается.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Приходится принять на веру, потому что этого "в течение" в случае из #52 как-то не наблюдается.


Как раз очень хорошо:
«В течение этой весны (читай: в эту весну) Матрёна родила дочь, Налимыч умер, и т.п.)»
«Течение» стоит в винительном падеже совершенно законно.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Как раз очень хорошо:
> «В течение этой весны (читай: в эту весну) Матрёна родила дочь, Налимыч умер, и т.п.)»
> «Течение» стоит в винительном падеже совершенно законно.


"В (э)то время" тоже в винительном падеже - и если в нем больше течения, чем в "тем временем", тогда я пас.


В это лето мы, наконец, встретились.
Мы встретились случайно этим летом.

Мы уже не раз встречались этим летом.
А в то лето, то самое, когда ..., мы не встречались/встречались каждый вечер.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> "В (э)то время" тоже в винительном падеже - и если в нем больше течения, чем в "тем временем", тогда я пас.
> 
> В это лето мы, наконец, встретились.
> Мы встретились случайно этим летом.
> 
> Мы уже не раз встречались этим летом.
> А в то лето, то самое, когда ..., мы не встречались/встречались каждый вечер.


«Тем временем» - это либо наречие, либо союз (присоединяющий придаточное предложение), а не творительный падеж, и не только никуда не течёт, но и имеет иной смысл в данной фразе - «в то же самое время».

Остальные примеры похожи на те, что уже рассматривались выше. При сохранении общего смысла они демонстрируют те же самые различия в акценте на продолжительность отрезка времени, нежели на момент времени (наречного характера), хотя бы и незначительные по существу. Ваш первый пример про Матрёну и Налимыча и пр. является более выпуклым в этом плане.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> «Тем временем» - это либо наречие, либо союз (присоединяющий придаточное предложение), а не творительный падеж,


Так и "в течение", кот. вы использовали как аргумент - не винительный падеж. Играем честно!


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Так и "в течение", кот. вы использовали как аргумент - не винительный падеж. Играем честно!


«В течение» - это, конечно, предлог, а в винительном падеже стоит само «течение». Но суть не в этом, а в том, что значения «в течение этой весны» и «в эту весну» совпадают.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> что значения «в течение этой весны» и «в эту весну» совпадают.


Ну прямо уж-таки совпадают.

В течение этой весны я проверял ловушки. (всю эту весну)
В эту весну я проверял ловушки.  (было такое в эту весну, возм. Perfect; или же текущее в нарративе - наст. в прош.)
Весной я проверял ловушки. (хабитуально каждую весну, или  наст. в прош., также возм. и Perfect)


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Ну прямо уж-таки совпадают.
> 
> В течение этой весны я проверял ловушки. (всю эту весну)
> В эту весну я проверял ловушки.  (было такое в эту весну, возм. Perfect; или же текущее в нарративе - наст. в прош.)
> Весной я проверял ловушки. (хабитуально каждую весну, или  наст. в прош., также возм. и Perfect)


Совпадают настолько, чтобы можно было говорить о весне как об отрезке времени по смыслу винительного падежа.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Совпадают настолько, чтобы можно было говорить о весне как об отрезке времени по смыслу винительного падежа.


Так в чем именно они совпадают (в таком, чего нет в творительной форме)?

У меня чувство, что вы строите логику на том, что начальная творит. форма "весной" не передаёт никакие аспекты шкалы времени (стало быть, винительная передаёт). И насчёт первой формы в _обобщенном _наречном смысле это верно: "весной" в этом отношении то же, что и "во сне" или "на работе". Но "этой весной" уже оперирует шкалой - и при этом, в отношении _внутренней _временно́й структуры, "в эту весну" от этой формы ничем не отличается.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Так в чем именно они совпадают (в таком, чего нет в творительной форме)?
> 
> У меня чувство, что вы строите логику на том, что начальная творит. форма "весной" не передаёт никакие аспекты шкалы времени (стало быть, винительная передаёт). И насчёт первой формы в _обобщенном _наречном смысле это верно: "весной" в этом отношении то же, что и "во сне" или "на работе". Но "этой весной" уже оперирует шкалой - и при этом, в отношении _внутренней _временно́й структуры, "в эту весну" от этой формы ничем не отличается.


Совпадают они до того уровня, в котором проявляется особое свойство творительного падежа времени.
Дело в том, что «весной» не с чем сравнить: нельзя сказать обобщённо «в весну», для этого нужен хоть какой-нибудь детерминант, пусть даже чисто семантический (например, «в восьмидесятые»). Без детерминанта, в общем  смысле, приходится прибегать к творительному падежу, который может его иметь («той весной»), а может и не иметь («весной»).


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Дело в том, что «весной» не с чем сравнить: нельзя сказать обобщённо «в весну», для этого нужен хоть какой-нибудь детерминант, пусть даже чисто семантический


Ну да, "в весну" нельзя. Но общее "весной" значит просто "в любую весну".  _Птицы поют весной (зимой молчат)._ _Видел я его, кажется, этой весной (не в другой период). _При этом ещё_, ...кажется, весной значит "этой весной"._
Да, "в эту весну" сильнее противопоставляет - _В эту весну я его не встретил -_ в то время как "этой весной" типично  задаёт тему - _Этой/(как-то раз) весной шел я как-то по лесу, и...  - _но  в структуре времени внутри весны разницы нет, она только снаружи: "весной" значит "не зимой"; "этой весной" значит "не той"; "в эту весну" значит "именно этой".


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> но в структуре времени внутри весны разницы нет, она только снаружи: "весной" значит "не зимой"; "этой весной" значит "не той"; "в эту весну" значит "именно этой".


Да, действительно, так как это творительный падеж, указывающий на временной промежуток как на неделимое целое.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Да, действительно, так как это творительный падеж, указывающий на временной промежуток как неделимое целое.





nizzebro said:


> но в структуре времени внутри весны разницы нет, она только снаружи: "весной" значит "не зимой"; "этой весной" значит "не той"; *"в эту весну"* значит "именно этой".


----------



## Rosett

Rosett said:
Да, действительно, так как это творительный падеж, указывающий на временной промежуток как неделимое целое.
nizzebro said:
но в структуре времени внутри весны разницы нет, она только снаружи: "весной" значит "не зимой"; "этой весной" значит "не той"; "в эту весну" значит "именно этой".
—————————————————————/
Ну что ж, это прекрасно. Теперь можно подвести промежуточный итог данной ветки дискуссии следующим образом.
В оптике творительного падежа время имеет квантовую природу, не зависящую от абсолютного размера кванта и его внутренних аспектов, в то время как сами  кванты могут передавать различные логические значения в зависимости от речевого оборота, например: «весной» (не зимой), «этой весной» (не другой), «именно этой весной» (в эту весну).


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> В оптике творительного падежа время имеет квантовую природу, не зависящую от абсолютного размера кванта и его внутренних аспектов, в то время как сами кванты могут передавать различные логические значения в зависимости от речевого оборота, например: «весной» (не зимой), «этой весной» (не другой), «именно этой весной» (в эту весну).


Я не пойму, о чем вы. Я в прошлом посте выделил то, что "в эту весну" - не творительный, и отличается он только тем, что особо подчеркивает "именно эту". Кванты - не кванты, но никаких именно временных особенностей я не вижу - просто указание периода действия, и то, как действие "сидит" в нем, зависит только от характера самого действия. Другое дело -  "в течение", "на протяжении", "за весну" - они обращаются к структуре. Да, одинокое "весной" может означать: всегда, когда весна, но это отдельное значение, которое не распространяется на всё употребление этой формы твор.п..


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Да, одинокое "весной" может означать: всегда, когда весна, но это отдельное значение, которое не распространяется на всё употребление этой формы твор.п..


Вы сами только что предлагали «этой весной», «именно этой весной»… это творительный падеж, никакой особой формы у него нет.


----------

